

Ask HN: Anyone looking to pickup a python intern? - RMacy

I was curious if there are any startups looking for free labour for experience?<p>(Telecommute opportunities)
======
meganelacarte
We're looking for FT SW Engineers and Interns for Python - www.elacarte.com

~~~
RMacy
Thank you for the heads up!

------
RMacy
I have a full time job so this would be a nights and weekends gig for me.

------
SlightGenius
Any experience with OpenERP or Datamining?

~~~
RMacy
Yes I have experience with datamining :-)

------
gdhillon
Check this out: <http://freshplum.com/startupsummer/>

~~~
RMacy
Thank you I appreciate the link!

